# Mbuna fry help!



## terelol (Jul 7, 2011)

About 2 weeks ago one of our red top zebras had 14 fry, we have since isolated them into a breeder tank and are feeding them daily. They are growing rather fast and we were wondering at what point can we add them back into the main colony? (they are roughly 1.5cm's atm)

Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

oh god not yet............lol. my odd survivors in my main tank come out about 1.5 inches then with great caution. when they r big enough put them in the dark and right into the crevaces or they will be eaten.


----------



## terelol (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks! I wasn't planning on putting them in yet! just wanted to know what was a good size. Besides the biggest I have in the tank currently is 3" most are around the 2" mark.


----------

